# IKEA lighting



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

New Company policy:

Customers who purchase lights from Ikea will get a 100% markup on Normal installation charges , just wanted to share that !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You do that stupid huge ball thing made of paper yet?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't stand IKEA _anything_......~CS~


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Majewski said:


> You do that stupid huge ball thing made of paper yet?




No I did this large bamboo weave fixture , some other track lighting puzzle game installation , and an under-cabinet lighting circus of parts and switches. The light bracket didn't even line up with standard boxes and the slots in the light bracket were to small for 8/32's? Every damn thing needed to customized 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

After doing a few of these in a day I decided I wanted to play on the train tracks.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90147465/


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

been there done that got the t shirt


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Majewski said:


> After doing a few of these in a day I decided I wanted to play on the train tracks.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90147465/




I don't blame you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Was there a UL sticker on that fixture? If there was, it won't surprise me, that outfit (UL) is full of crap anyhow. Especially when it comes to light fixtures.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Idk , but the whole condo was remodeled using Ikea everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WronGun said:


> Idk , but the whole condo was remodeled using Ikea everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd rather sit on the couch in the dark with no heat. lol


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Majewski said:


> You do that stupid huge ball thing made of paper yet?


Which one? :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The_Modifier said:


> Which one? :laughing:


All of them!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like Ikea under cabinet lighting.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah IKEA lights are crap, and no fun to install.

On another note, you guys seen this thing yet? A friend of mine painted one to look like a death star. I thought that was kind of cool.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> Yeah IKEA lights are crap, and no fun to install.
> 
> On another note, you guys seen this thing yet? A friend of mine painted one to look like a death star. I thought that was kind of cool.


Looks neat until I see the chit plastic cup looking base. Looking like a death star is what my mind sees when I see it.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Majewski said:


> Looks neat until I see the chit plastic cup looking base. Looking like a death star is what my mind sees when I see it.


Oh yeah don't get me wrong, it's still garbage. I just thought it was fun that he did that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Idk , but the whole condo was remodeled using Ikea everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You get those prints for the tanning salon yet. I can't tell you how excited I am for that job. 
As soon as you get this entire condo done let me know about the tanning salon.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Pffft. Ikea fixtures are easy. It's Desperation Hardware that should go straight from the store to the dumpster.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Ikea ... :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> Pffft. Ikea fixtures are easy. It's Desperation Hardware that should go straight from the store to the dumpster.


You're right. Rh, west elm, pottery barn......CHIT!


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Majewski said:


> After doing a few of these in a day I decided I wanted to play on the train tracks.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90147465/




Lights like that caused a line in my quotes to be:
"Standard Light Install ---- $XX.XX" 

Because homeowners and designers pull out delicate, intricate horrors like that. And generally in a PITA location too.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I was helping a friend out on his kit remodel , He bought the ikea cabinets . Went to put in the refer plug and bam slammed head into upper over refer . So I looked at that ikea print for his kitchen and yup it's specd to low a foot too low .

So I ask ikea approved installer wtf "ima goona hangem to the spec and he can pay me a to fixa". F no hocho fix it now thats my boy you are trying to rip off . 

Installer - who the f do you think you are 
me - The dude who gonna break you're neck if even try to screw my bro !
Installer - I do what the print says and thats that .

My buddy walks into the kitchen after hearing this screaming fest and finds me with the metal ledger for said cabs chasing ikea approved installer out of his house .

So now the ikea approved police show up . I know some cops where my bro lives so they tell ikea approved installer to get lost , and tell me to chill out . 

Now my ikea approved buddy wants to kick my arse and ikea approved cops are cool with that cause i'm an a-hole . So what was he charging you for install ?

2000 . Bro for 500 I will install ikea kitchen . 4 hrs later with 500 in pocket and drinking ikea approved beer .

Soooooo yeah love the ikea YO .


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Majewski said:


> After doing a few of these in a day I decided I wanted to play on the train tracks.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90147465/


Oh god! Who would even put that in there house!?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

west shore electric said:


> Oh god! Who would even put that in there house!?


An asshole.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Ikea kitchen cabinets-OK,
Ikea lights, I had to install about a dozen in a reno-not a chance in Hell. I have already told the wife she isn't allowed to bring them into our house.

Tim.


----------

